# Introduction problems - desperate



## HelenKariv (Sep 9, 2005)

Isn't there anyone out there who can help me??

Please!

Helen


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

For those wishing to help Helen, please refer to her thread: Introducing cats problem.

I moved your thread to Behavior. Don't give up on us: Cat Tails is for sharing stories, and doesn't have as much traffic (yet!). 

I'll lock this thread to avoid any confusion.


----------

